
Europe launches free GPS system - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/sme/3203211/europe-launches-free-gps-system/
======
scblock
This is interesting, but somewhat light on details. Based on what I read
though it sounds very similar to the US based WAAS (Wide Area Augmentation
System) which supplements signals from the GPS constellation with ground based
repeater stations, improving accuracy from about 5-15 meters to under 3 meters
(according to Garmin).

Of course, WAAS is only available in North America, so Europe building a
similar network makes sense. I assume one would need a new receiver to use
this setup though.

